# Whisky barrel bungs



## theangler (Apr 23, 2016)

I have obtained a quantity of bungs from whisky barrels, I believe they are Poplar Wood, can I use them for smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Sounds like perfect smoking wood.

Al


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome and good morning, I'll bet they smell pretty darn good

Gary


----------



## theangler (Apr 23, 2016)

They smell great, Scotch Whisky (I live in Scotland)


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Angler, Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Forum,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

We have had our 2nd UK Smokes weekend, where members attend and cooked over the weekend, dates and plans are already in place for 2016.  Please use the link below to view the website.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Apr 24, 2016)

theangler said:


> I have obtained a quantity of bungs from whisky barrels, I believe they are Poplar Wood, can I use them for smoking


Hi and welcome to the forum

Poplar isn't a wood that is widely used for smoking, although some people do. I have never used it myself but it is reported to taste similar to Birch and, where used, it is apparently good for the lighter meats like chicken. Being impregnated with the whiskey though these are likely to give off a more robust flavour than just the wood. Poplar is one of the softer hardwoods and burns quite quickly giving out little heat. Because of this, when hot smoking I would use them in chunks (maybe whole bungs - depending on size) placed upon a bed of charcoal/briquettes to provide the long stable heat source. For cold smoking you would need to find a way to convert them to sawdust or fine chippings.

If you need someone to test them out for you just send them this way


----------

